# Avatar sizing



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Des made me an avatar, but its say its can't be upload because its not 6kb. I know how to resize the 120 by 120 but I don't know how to make it 6kb. Can someone help?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I made you a signature, not an avatar. Upload the graphic to the gallery here, go to cat photos and click upload, copy the url with the image tags, go to profile, put the url with the image tags on signature. No need to resize it. Its the correct dimensions, I hope.
Here you go: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

I dont know where my mind is tonight. I knew it was a siggy but my mind was trying to make it an avatar. Dumb me lol


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No problem :wink: .


----------

